# Onesies after spaying?



## Lil Sweet Pea (Jan 7, 2009)

I just made an appointment for Sweet Pea to be spayed on the 30th. I did a search for "spay" on the board and have been reading some past posts. I know several have said they used onesies after the procedure to ensure the dog cannot lick the area - I'm trying to picture how to put a onesie on my little one and I'm not quite sure how that works.

This might be a silly questions, but are you talking about a newborn baby onesie or is there some kind of onesie for puppies? Does anybody have a picture of their sweet fur baby in a onesie? I need a visual because I've never really bought her clothes!!!!! I feel clueless but I want to be prepared for after the procedure!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Here you go:


















Yes, Gigi is three pounds and wore a premmie size baby onsie. Gigi loved her onsie and hated that silly cone collar thing!


----------



## Lil Sweet Pea (Jan 7, 2009)

she looks precious in a onesie!!!!! thanks so much for the pics. i will definitely go buy a few of those!


----------



## 3malteseboyz (Feb 6, 2008)

You can buy a few now (for babies) and practice with Sweet Pea while at the same time getting her used to them. You may also want to cut holes in them for her poops and wee and hem around the cuts.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (3MalteseBoyz @ Apr 17 2009, 03:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=764171


> You can buy a few now (for babies) and practice with Sweet Pea while at the same time getting her used to them. You may also want to cut holes in them for her poops and wee and hem around the cuts.[/B]


It's a great idea to get her used to them now, although most dogs don't seem to mind them because they just want to sleep after their spay anyway.

Please don't cut any holes in them, though...they will be able to reach the stitches and that defeats the whole purpose of the onesie. You will need to take it off or roll it up anytime she needs to go potty.


----------



## Lil Sweet Pea (Jan 7, 2009)

Just a side note, I am 25 and don't have any children yet. I went to Target this weekend to buy some onesies so I would be prepared for after the spaying. While I was in deep thought about which ones to get and which size, this nice old couple walks up and asks how old my little one is. I quickly said, oh it's not for mine. Can you imagine if I had told them the truth... "oh, it's for my puppy and she is 6 months old". I tried to contain the laughter and embarassment as best as I could.

I did end up buying a 3 pack of onesies and they are pretty darn cute! I tried one out on Sweet Pea and I just cut a little hole for her tail. I didn't think about leaving it on to get her used to it but the few minutes she had it on, she didn't see to mind too much.

I will definitely leave it on her for awhile the next time. Thank so much for the advice!!!!!


----------

